

A history of American genocide (2006) - mkr-hn
http://www.salon.com/2006/03/04/bruinius/

======
clsec
I would argue that it is still happening today (1)(2).

(1)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterilization_of_Native_Americ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterilization_of_Native_American_women)

(2) [http://muse.jhu.edu/journals/wic/summary/v020/20.1ralstin-
le...](http://muse.jhu.edu/journals/wic/summary/v020/20.1ralstin-lewis.html)

"... Estimates indicate that, from the early to mid-1960s up to 1976, between
3,400 and 70,000 Native women—out of only 100,000 to 150,000 women of
childbearing age— were coercively, forcibly, or unwittingly sterilized
permanently by tubal ligation or hysterectomy. Native women seeking treatment
in Indian Health Service (IHS) hospitals and with IHS-contracted physicians
were allowed neither the basic right of informed consent prior to
sterilization nor the right to refuse the operation. IHS also subjected
mentally retarded Indian girls and women to a contraceptive known as
DepoProvera before it received approval from the Federal Drug Administration
(FDA) in 1992.

From 1970 to 1980, the birthrate for Indian women fell at a rate seven times
greater than that of white women. This dramatic statistic indicates that the
sterilization and birth control campaign was significantly more than an attack
on women in general: it was a systematic program aimed at reducing the Native
population, or genocide. The United Nations recognizes prevention of births in
a target group as a form of genocide. Attacks on the reproductive capacities
to indigenous women in the United States continue today through the use of
chemical contraceptives such as Norplant and DepoProvera. The latest threat is
a new form of nonsurgical permanent sterilization known as quinacrine
sterilization."

------
mkr-hn
I changed the title due to the likely negative assumptions people would make
about "Progressive genocide."

